# Fenix TK35 XM-L T6 - review (BEAMSHOTS e COMPARISON)



## mefistofele86 (Mar 17, 2011)

Submitted for consideration for the review forum.

I received this TK35 "testing sample" directly from Fenix for the review. 












• Cree XM-L (T6) LED with a lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Uses four 3V CR123A batteries (Lithium) or two 18650 rechargeable batteries (Li-ion)
• 164mm (Length) x 43.64mm (Diameter) x 51.5mm (Head)
• 256-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness
• Reverse polarity protection, to protect from improper battery installation
• Dual button switch in the tail cap, convenient operation
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating




 


The packaging is typical Fenix and we find, in addition to the flashlight, an holster, an O-ring, a particular lanyard and an instruction manual.












The torch weighs 262g (slightly more than stated) and inserting two 18,650 it weights 354 grams. TK35 is relatively light and it is also very compact. The comparison shows well that it is very compact. Please consider that the Catapult and M1X are both without extension tube.












*CONSTRUCTION*


The flashlight is composed of 3 parts. We have the head and body. At the end there are two rubber buttons mounted on a plastic base screwed to the body. Finally the battery holder (also made of plastic) is housed within the body.
Just opening the box I was amazed by the extremely small dimensions of the torch. The size comparison with my other torches is merciless.
Build quality is excellent, the parts are assembled very well. The anodizing on my sample has a few missing points but I suppose that my "sample testing" is passed to other hands, in short, it seems used.
The finishes are good but they are a step backwards compared to the Fenix lights that I already have. I refer to the plastic parts. The plastic base screwed is not very nice to look and the battery holder seems cheap. The aluminum parts instead are excellent as usual.
The anti-roll design is very elegant, discreet and it works great.
The lettering is clear and precise.







I measured with a gauge the thickness of aluminum in the head: 4.75 mm. A thickness worthy of TK series. The lens is slightly recessed and more exposed to impacts.







The smooth reflector is not particularly wide and deep. It has a diameter of about 3.5 cm and the LED is perfectly centered.







The back of the head confirms my suspicions, the torch is passed to other hands. The electrical contacts seem a bit oxidized and the two screws are different. Then, two small holes make me think it's pretty easy to disassemble. I remember that this is a "testing sample", fully functional but still "testing sample".












Here we can see the contacts of the battery holder inserted into the body of the torch. If you look carefully you'll notice a bulge at the top. Is used to prevent improper insertion of the battery holder.







The threads have a particular section, appear triangular section but rather strong.







The battery holder is made of plastic and seems economical. I can put in my 18650 without problem and switches are mounted on it . It's difficult to remove batteries, I have to shake it in order to make them come out. Shaking the flashlight strongly, i feel a slight movement of the batteries.






















At the bottom of the body, you see two buttons. Shaking just slightly you can hear the rattle generated from these buttons.







The design is very clean, almost free of conventional knurling. Nevertheless, the grip is good and the flashlight is safe in your hand.
Both the narrow sides of the body have this particular design which ensures a good grip when you grab it. Great credit goes to the shape of the end of the body. In fact it widens enough to make safe and solid grip.







The last plastic part is screwed on with 4 screws. Although it looks ugly is assembled very well.







The buttons activate two switches of a different nature. The on/off button is a classic clicky while the button to change levels is electronic. They have a different feedback because of their different nature.







TK35 tail stands precariously because the on/off switch is too protruding. Just replace it with a less protruding to avoid this detail.







*ELECTRONIC ELEMENTS* and little more


TK35 works with 2x18650 but also with 4xCR123A. Do not use 4x16340 or you'll damage the driver. I tried to insert 2x18500 with necessary spacers and the torch works perfectly. I discourage this type of experiment, however there is no reason to use 18500 batteries when you could easily use some good 18650.
The design does not provide for dissipating fins, or rather, there are two grooves, but I don't call them fins. The heat produced at the highest level is remarkable, and after 20 minutes on turbo I decided to turn off it. The flashlight after 25 minutes at full power will go to the "high" (346 lumens) to avoid heat damage. It's possible to return on "Turbo" without waiting.


*USER INTERFACE*


We have two switches.
The on/off switch is a forward swicth and it allows momentary activation. It stands out thanks to the bigger button. It is used only to turn on the light (momentary or not).
The other switch lets you switch from one level to another following a cyclic order. It needs a normal pressure to operate it. If you press and hold it, you go to the second "line" that includes SOS and strobe.
To switch from SOS to strobe and vice versa, simply press the button.
The light turns on always on first "line" of modes with normal brightness levels
The light memorizes the last used level in both lines.
I'm not a big fan of auto-memorization, but the great advantage of this interface is that you can totally handle with one hand, without parts to rotate.
The first line has 4 levels very well spaced, the low level is already quite high.


*OUTPUT


Brightness*
TK35 is very, very powerful. It's brighter than Catapult xm-l so it becomes my most powerful flashlight. The XM-L LED is pushed to its limit and it puts out an huge amount of light. It's difficult to expect more. 820 ANSI lumens declared by Fenix. I believe it.
* Tint [/ b]
Cool White tint with a greenish notes, especially noticeable at low level by focusing on the white wall.
 Beam [/ b]
In addition to size, the second aspect that struck me was its great balance of the beam.
Tk35 has a great throw despite the medium size of the reflector. The spot opens well and the spill is large and bright. A beam without compromise in my opinion. A mix of throw and spill that meets the various needs.
The spot is defined and surrounded by the usual corona already seen in the Catapult and the Predator.







BEAMSHOTS


I decided to make a comparison with my other flashlight that use XM-L led, the Catapult V2.
Both flashlights ise fully charged AW18650 2200mah.


First set, 66 meters from garage



















 












Second set, 15 meters from the wall
The flashlights power is really too much for this location. Additionally, the light reflects a lot on the side walls, slightly favoring the flashlights with a large spill.
































Second set, 15 meters from the wall
I lowered exposure time












Beam comparison, white wall.







Ceiling bounce test
I took these pictures with the same settings as I used in previous reviews.












Ceiling bounce test 2
I lowered exposure time












CONCLUSION


TK35 is a really interesting flashlight. It provides a lot of power into a compact size. The beam satisfies everyone with its good throw and good width. Considering that it has two switches, the UI is not exciting. I never know at what level i turn it on because of the memorization of the last level used. The electronic switch dedicated to the level change is very easy to operate and this consoles me at least in part.
Another big advantage is the autonomy compared to the size. Although compact, the TK35 uses two 18,650 that ensure long runtime in particular on intermediate levels.
The TK35 is not an EDC, but is the most usable of my flashlights with mc-e/xm-l led.
This is the TK35, now you judge if it meets your needs or not. As for me, despite everything, I liked it and I like it .. a lot.*


----------



## Demonhawk1313 (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice write-up. Looks like a lot of light for the price.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Mar 18, 2011)

Demonhawk1313 said:


> Nice write-up. Looks like a lot of light for the price.


 
Thank you Demon


----------



## enid681 (Mar 18, 2011)

I don't know if you test for weapons mounting, but how do you think it would work as a weapon light? Or do you think it could even be mounted on a weapon?


----------



## blub (Mar 18, 2011)

Great review. I love mine, it puts out a huge amount of light. With CPF coupons this light is really reasonably priced compared with others I've bought and better than most, if not all.


----------



## simplec6 (Mar 18, 2011)

blub said:


> Great review. I love mine, it puts out a huge amount of light. With CPF coupons this light is really reasonably priced compared with others I've bought and better than most, if not all.


 Which vendor is it that supplies this light that also accepts a CPF discount code?


----------



## blub (Mar 18, 2011)

simplec6 said:


> Which vendor is it that supplies this light that also accepts a CPF discount code?


 

Hey, take your pick! I got mine from GG. http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?181841-quot-CPF-Specials-quot-webpages-dealers


----------



## tsask (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks!!! This light got my attention a while ago. Aside from a couple P1 D CEs, I thought I had EDCd my last Fenix because I "moved onto" other lights AT 7777s, like "Quarks" . 800 lumens as well as looooong run time at lower power, strobe with solid quality, means the only question is not YES/NO? but "WHO/WHERE" for purchase? ;-)
This thread is greatly appreciated...... what timing! thanks again & well done with nice pics


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 18, 2011)

Interesting....


I like the side by side battery configuration...

Apart from a tri-V / 007 I don't know of many others like this.


----------



## 3Diver (Mar 19, 2011)

Does anyone know if fenix sells the body separately for the TK35 my one is starting to get banged up or is it cheaper just to buy another one?


----------



## easilyled (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I bought one a few days ago and agree that its hard to beat on two counts, (1) bang-for-the-buck and (2) bang-for-the-size. The output is spectacular and the beam is excellent. 

I can only detect the slight rattle of the battery-holder's switches if I shake the light hard while its on. (there's no good reason for doing this though)

It would have been nice if the tailcap and battery holder were also metallic rather than plastic, but then it would have been priced considerably higher.

An added bonus is that AW's high-capacity 2900mah flat-top 18650s work perfectly in this light which should give an excellent run-time.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

I've heard tales of donut holes and green tints that scare me off. Love the looks of it though


----------



## Chrisdm (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for the comp... I'm confused about the Catapult, I thought V2 was sst50 version, and the new V3 is the XM-L... Also would love to see comparisons with the new Jetbeam M1Xm (XM-L version of the M1X)... Thanks again,


----------



## simplec6 (Mar 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I've heard tales of donut holes and green tints that scare me off. Love the looks of it though


 Will you link to these tales? I'm strongly considering one of these vs. a EagleTac M3C4


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 19, 2011)

Nice review. 

I like my TK35, its a no fuss light. For the price, it is hard to beat. Very bright and good throw for its size.


----------



## Bass (Mar 19, 2011)

Great review.

:thumbsup:


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

Who knows if the thread still exists?


----------



## atbglenn (Mar 19, 2011)

recDNA said:


> I've heard tales of donut holes and green tints that scare me off. Love the looks of it though


 
I guess I got a good one. No donut hole or green tint. I'm 100% happy with my TK35


----------



## recDNA (Mar 19, 2011)

simplec6 said:


> Will you link to these tales? I'm strongly considering one of these vs. a EagleTac M3C4



Not the original thread but....http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...lashlight-too-green-tint-lottery-stats-so-far


----------



## mefistofele86 (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you guys 



> I don't know if you test for weapons mounting, but how do you think it would work as a weapon light? Or do you think it could even be mounted on a weapon?



Hi, i can't help you because i haven't weapon and i'm not expert in this field



> Thanks!!! This light got my attention a while ago. Aside from a couple P1 D CEs, I thought I had EDCd my last Fenix because I "moved onto" other lights AT 7777s, like "Quarks" . 800 lumens as well as looooong run time at lower power, strobe with solid quality, means the only question is not YES/NO? but "WHO/WHERE" for purchase? ;-)
> This thread is greatly appreciated...... what timing! thanks again & well done with nice pics



I really think TK35 is very usefull, a lot of light in a relatively small package and very well balanced beam. If it meets your needs, the answer is yes ;-) 



> Thanks for the review. I bought one a few days ago and agree that its hard to beat on two counts, (1) bang-for-the-buck and (2) bang-for-the-size. The output is spectacular and the beam is excellent.
> 
> I can only detect the slight rattle of the battery-holder's switches if I shake the light hard while its on. (there's no good reason for doing this though)
> 
> ...



Thank you, I 100% agree



> I've heard tales of donut holes and green tints that scare me off. Love the looks of it though



My TK35 has no donut hole but it produces a slight green tint on lower levels. On high and on turbo it has a very good tint.



> Thanks for the comp... I'm confused about the Catapult, I thought V2 was sst50 version, and the new V3 is the XM-L... Also would love to see comparisons with the new Jetbeam M1Xm (XM-L version of the M1X)... Thanks again,



Thank you ;-) There are four versions of the Catapult: V1 with SST-50, V2 with SST-50, V2 with XM-L and V3 with XM-L. My Catapult is a V2 version with Cree XM-L.

Thanks again to all


----------



## JMoCrane (Mar 26, 2011)

My beam has a fairly green tint and I'm not sure if I just lost the tint lottery or they're all like this. Seeing a green tint is much more obvious when compared with another white led. It's a lot of work to return it just to see if the tint will be better but I'm curious to know the odds. Anyone have this problem and got better results after returning it? I've had mine only 10 hours and other than that the light is fantastic. A little throwy though... anyone heard of a workable diffuser?


----------



## easilyled (Mar 26, 2011)

JMoCrane said:


> My beam has a fairly green tint and I'm not sure if I just lost the tint lottery or they're all like this. Seeing a green tint is much more obvious when compared with another white led. It's a lot of work to return it just to see if the tint will be better but I'm curious to know the odds. Anyone have this problem and got better results after returning it? I've had mine only 10 hours and other than that the light is fantastic. A little throwy though... anyone heard of a workable diffuser?


 
The tint is always a lottery. Mine is ever so slightly green-yellow on the lowest level but on the other levels its very white.

Is yours greenish even on the higher levels?


----------



## BoarHunter (Mar 26, 2011)

easilyled said:


> The tint is always a lottery. Mine is ever so slightly green-yellow on the lowest level but on the other levels its very white.
> 
> Is yours greenish even on the higher levels?


 
Greenish at lower level is normal and due to the LED technology itself.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Mar 26, 2011)

JMoCrane said:


> My beam has a fairly green tint and I'm not sure if I just lost the tint lottery or they're all like this. Seeing a green tint is much more obvious when compared with another white led. It's a lot of work to return it just to see if the tint will be better but I'm curious to know the odds. Anyone have this problem and got better results after returning it? I've had mine only 10 hours and other than that the light is fantastic. A little throwy though... anyone heard of a workable diffuser?


 I have three xm-l flashlights. Talking about the tint, one is pure white (Catapult), one is too cool (Neutron) and this TK35 has a slight green note on low but in general it's a good tint. I think that tint may vary between different samples.


----------



## Buckley (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for the nice review, mefistofele8. That and the generally positive reports from other CPF'rs were sufficient to knock me off the fence. Mine should arrive from GoingGear early next week.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 26, 2011)

mefistofele86 said:


> I have three xm-l flashlights. Talking about the tint, one is pure white (Catapult), one is too cool (Neutron) and this TK35 has a slight green note on low but in general it's a good tint. I think that tint may vary between different samples.


 
Its funny.....every beamshot I've ever seen of the catapult looks yellow to me. I have several thrunite p60s and they look yellow too. I actually prefer blue white to yellow white. Its why I never bought a v3.

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## mefistofele86 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks again guys 
@ recDNA: I think i really won the tint lottery with catapult. I can't detect any bluish/greenish/yellowish note. However this doesn't mean that every Catapult has a perfect tint.


----------



## JMoCrane (Mar 26, 2011)

Definitely not as much as the lower levels but still noticeable when compared with my p7. By the way, I tried a filming light diffuser on it and it worked a little too well... lost a lot of the brightness. The diffuser would need to be fairly subtle. Anyone thought of using a curved lens of some kind to widen the hot spot kind of like the zoomable lights?


----------



## Buckley (Mar 26, 2011)

Much to my surprise, my TK35 from GG arrived today, and I am well pleased. To me it appears very well built, and I have no difficulty operating the buttons while holding the torch in the "overhead" position. There seems to have a very slight hint of green in the lowest mode, but all the others are quite pleasing to my eyes. This has got to be the bargain light canon of the season!


----------



## droeun (Apr 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if this regulates 2 18650 as well as 4 CR123As? I know some lights only do one or the other. Thanks!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Apr 12, 2011)

enid681 said:


> I don't know if you test for weapons mounting, but how do you think it would work as a weapon light? Or do you think it could even be mounted on a weapon?


 
For good reviews of possible weapon lights, please check out NutnFancy's channel in youtube. He reviews mostly weapon-mountable lights and gives you the run down for each.


----------



## Ginseng (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice review and great comments. I might have missed it but did you mention if the battery carrier is a parallel or serial arrangement? Based on runtime, I'm guessing parallel. Another question I have is whether this flashlight can accommodate a D26 or D36 drop-in? 
Thanks,
Wilkey


----------



## NickBose (Apr 20, 2011)

*Donut hole, doughnut hole*

Help :sick2: my brand new TK35 has donut hole! I got it from an US eBayer. What can I do now? Do they have an authorised repairer in Australia?
For a hundred dollar flashlight I expect more than this. I will try to contact Fenix. Beamshot will follow. Stay tuned.

Here come the beamshots


----------



## droeun (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



NickBose said:


> Help :sick2: my brand new TK35 has donut hole! I got it from an US eBayer. What can I do now? Do they have an authorised repairer in Australia?
> For a hundred dollar flashlight I expect more than this. I will try to contact Fenix. Beamshot will follow. Stay tuned.



It's normal, mine has one too. All my lights with SMO reflectors have one.


----------



## NickBose (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



droeun said:


> It's normal



Are you serious? I'm not exactly a white wall hunter but it just irks me when I see how smooth the shots on selfbuilt review are http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312880-Fenix-TK35-%28XM-L-2x18650-4xCR123A%29-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-DETAILED-COMPARISONS

Can some other TK35 owners give their verdict here pls?


----------



## john doe (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

i might be the oddball here but i like the tint of that catapult light better .on a couple shots it was outshining the fenix as well.

nickbose:why does your beamshot look so colorized?


----------



## NickBose (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



john doe said:


> i might be the oddball here but i like the tint of that catapult light better .on a couple shots it was outshining the fenix as well.
> 
> nickbose:why does your beamshot look so colorized?



It's underexposed to show the donut hole more clearly. But it does have a bit of greenish tint as confirmed by selfbuilt.


----------



## droeun (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



NickBose said:


> Are you serious? I'm not exactly a white wall hunter but it just irks me when I see how smooth the shots on selfbuilt review are http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?312880-Fenix-TK35-%28XM-L-2x18650-4xCR123A%29-Review-RUNTIMES-BEAMSHOTS-DETAILED-COMPARISONS
> 
> Can some other TK35 owners give their verdict here pls?



You can still see it in Selfbuilt's review - looks like a halo. It also looks like a close-up shot so it's a lot less pronounced. The hole is normal but how green is the tint? Mine is warm on low/medium (like TK40) but bright white and very cool on high/turbo. 

Another user's review claiming donut hole: http://www.thebrightsideforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=586


----------



## kj2 (Apr 20, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

Got my TK35 always with me


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

I would really appreciate it if a TK35 owner would post or PM me the exact dimensions of the battery tube. I understand that the given measurement is this here: Diameter: 43.64mm / 1.72in, but I am looking for the actual length and width that is in the following photo exactly where the light is being held...






Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## srfreddy (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

The TD15X has one too, just get over the big hole and bring it outside.


----------



## NickBose (Apr 22, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

Looks like I have to put up with the hole. However I must reckon it's very bright. But if you are a perfectionist, think twice.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Any help with the measurements from the photo that I posted...?

Thanks.


----------



## wacbzz (Apr 22, 2011)

Interesting that quite a number of people have viewed this thread since I asked _yesterday_ for a couple of pretty simple measurements...including at least one owner, yet, not even one response nor PM to help out.

Is there simply a lack of measuring tools available out there?

Bueller? Bueller?

:shrug:


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Jun 5, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I only just got this light yesterday.

The face, the area with the "Fenix TK35" label, is 34.5mm tall (between the rounded grippy parts). The width of the body at that point, including the rounded grippy parts, is 41mm. The "depth" of the body, between the labeled face and the unlabeled face, is 21mm. The tail section is 33mm by 43mm. By comparison, the body of a D-cell Mag is about 39mm wide, so the TK35 is a couple mm wider, but of course it's not that wide all around.


----------



## unique (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I just bought of these last night. It will be my newest flash light purchase in two years! I never in a million years would have thought I would have such a collection after buying the TK10. Even after two years of not bothering looking at flashlights I decided to buy another one even after two years :laughing:.

Can't wait to test this out. I work at a place where there are vast empty fields(just trees and few buildings apart from each other) of pitch black at night so this light will be awesome to use there when walking around the site.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jun 23, 2011)

unique said:


> Thanks for the review. I just bought of these last night. It will be my newest flash light purchase in two years! I never in a million years would have thought I would have such a collection after buying the TK10. Even after two years of not bothering looking at flashlights I decided to buy another one even after two years :laughing:.
> 
> Can't wait to test this out. I work at a place where there are vast empty fields(just trees and few buildings apart from each other) of pitch black at night so this light will be awesome to use there when walking around the site.



Thank you! You will appreciate TK35 a lot thanks to its useful beam and its size.


----------



## unique (Jun 23, 2011)

mefistofele86 said:


> Thank you! You will appreciate TK35 a lot thanks to its useful beam and its size.


 No problem 

People saying the light has a donut hole, I think you should just live with it. I don't see how if can affect your use in anyway. My TK11 R2 has very faint donut hole you can see but it's never been a problem.


----------



## Whitelitee (Aug 3, 2011)

mefistofele86 said:


> TK35 tail stands precariously because the on/off switch is too protruding. Just replace it with a less protruding to avoid this detail.


 How hard would that be to replace, and where could I get a better switch or cover?
Thanks


----------



## Kilted (Aug 20, 2011)

unique said:


> No problem
> 
> People saying the light has a donut hole, I think you should just live with it. I don't see how if can affect your use in anyway. My TK11 R2 has very faint donut hole you can see but it's never been a problem.


 

I just bought one and came in the mail today. The "hole" I do not see as a "hole". A doughnut hole implies an absence of light which is truly not the case. It seems to me to be a reflector artifact that is adding extra light around the outside edge of the beam pattern.

Die is perfectly centered and color looks good slight green on low and other levels appear to be OK. 

I have replaced a number of often used lights with LED bulbs in my house and discovered the HUGH range of colors you get from various vendors for the same color temp. 

The flashlight's color appears to be well with in the "normal" range. My TK40 tint is a lot warmer than the TK35.

=D~~Kilted


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



NickBose said:


> Looks like I have to put up with the hole. However I must reckon it's very bright. But if you are a perfectionist, think twice.


 
After reading your posts, i tried out all my lights from 4sevens, Lumintop, Trustfire, iTP, Fenix, at a certain distance, there will be a visible donut hole, it goes away when you move the flashlight away from the wall (or in my case table) you are shining your light on. Not really an issue since you'd most likely be using this big light for objects several feet away.


----------



## roadkill1109 (Aug 26, 2011)

mefistofele86 said:


> Thank you! You will appreciate TK35 a lot thanks to its useful beam and its size.


 
+1! Pocket rocket, and its hella cheaper than the S12.


----------



## SkyPup (Aug 26, 2011)

My TK35 gets allot of use night hunting, great hand torch!


----------



## squaat (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*



roadkill1109 said:


> ... Not really an issue since you'd most likely be using this big light for objects several feet away.



This is really quite true. My tk35 does indeed have a donught hole, however it is only noticeable when white wall hunting from less than 3m, which is not a distance where you would need 820 lumens. In real life usage, the slight doughnut hole doesn't have any noticeable effect.


----------



## lswindell4 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

I have used numerous flashlights in my career in the US Army Infantry and mainly used Surefires towards the end of my career. I still have a Surefire D2 Defender with updated drop in, a Streamlight Stylus Pro, Olight S10 Baton, Olight M21-X Warrior (which I would use as a room clearer if in an active duty combat role), a 500 Lun frontgate (gift from a friend) and a Fenix TK35. The tk35 is by far the brightest light I have and the one I use most outside, as I live in the country in an isolated area. I have experienced no problems with donut holes in real life situations. I am an avid outdoorsman and have put the tk35 through some rough use and it has held up great. I am impressed by the runtimes I am getting with standard CR123A's. I am in the process of researching the best 18650 batteries/charger, particularly for my for my tk35, Olight M21 X and Surefire. I definitely recommend the tk35!


----------



## roadkill1109 (Nov 3, 2012)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

Congrats about your story about the TK35! It works great with Panasonic cells. From my own experience after owning the light for almost 3 years now, i've had no such problems with the light. If you want to purchase protected 18650's get the ones that are based on Panasonic Cells (like Eagletac's, Efest, Orbtronic, etc etc) As for the chargers, maybe the Sysmax i4 charger might be to your liking.

There is a new TK35 V2 which uses the newer U2 led for an added boost of output 820 (old) 860 (new), plus the boot is no longer made of plastic material, also some minor changes in the knurling. Just an FYI if you cant get enough of this light and want another. 

Good luck with your battery/charger hunt!


----------



## LightCrazy (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Donut hole, doughnut hole*

I would be interested in this light some time. Does anyone have any experience with the newest U2 version? Thanks.


----------

